# مطلوب مشكلة لها حل هندسي ميكانيكي



## farness (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخواني الأعزاء 
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة في السنة الثالثة أول ترم لي في التخصص (الهندسة الميكانيكية)
طلب منا بحث في مادة الانجليزي عن أي مشكلة في السعودية لها حل هندسي ميكانيكي
وبحكم أني في بداية التخصص لم أعرف أي موضوع يتكلم عن ذلك
أرجو منكم مساعدتي لأن تسليم موضوع البحث يوم السبت القادم

شكرا لكم


----------



## مساعد فني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزي farness 
إذا كانت المشكلة التي تريدها عن المشاكل الهندسية والفنية فهي كثيرة جدا وعلى ما أعتقد بأن أغلبها تتشابها على مستوى المصانع والمحطات .
على سبيل المثال :
مشاكل التوربينات ــ الغلايات ــ خطوط الإنتاج ـــ المضخات ــ إلى غير ذلك 
ما عليك أنت إلا تحديد عنوان المشكلة والبحث عنها .


----------



## farness (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي على سرعة تجاوبك
ولكن هل لهذه المشاكل في نظرك حلول هندسية وليس حل واحد
لأن البحث يتطرق الى عرض المشكلة ثم ايجاد أكثر من حل لهذه المشكلة
ثم اختيار الحل المناسب والأمثل الذي يعتقده صاحب البحث
وبما اني في بداية التخصص وليست لي خبرة سابقة فياليت تحددلي مشاكل فنية وهندسية معروفة
شكرا لك


----------



## نشبة (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكلة رفع الأشياء الثقيلة

الحل : باستخدام العفريتة (تعمل عن طريق الضغط الهيدروليكي)

------------
الأمثلة كثيرة جدا و لكن يبدوا أنك تبحث عن مثال بسيط


----------



## farness (20 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم أخي نشبة أنا أبحث عن مشكلة بسيطة بحكم أني في بداية التخصص ولأن مدرس الانجليزي هو مدرس تربوي وليس له في الميكانيكية أي خبرة 
ثاني شىء أنا ابحث عن مشكلة واقترح الحلول
أما مشكلة الأشياء الثقيلة فهذي مشكلة محلولة
شكرا لك


----------

